

Google now has its own Beer - shawnjanas
http://www.pcworld.com/article/240952/google_tries_its_hand_at_beer.html

======
Steko
I think it would be hot to see the big tech companies all team up with a
designer brewery and each do a signature beer. Microsoft's beer would have to
be called Windows Beer 8. FaceBeer would have a QR code on it, when you and
another person scan it you're added as friends. Apple's would have 5 patents
just on the bottle design. Samsung's bottle would look just like Apple's. AOL
would just be Budweiser poured into an AOL bottle.

~~~
Gormo
FaceBeer would have an RFID chip embedded in the bottle, and the beer would
spill onto everything in the bar.

~~~
huskyr
Still, everyone would like it and share it with their friends.

------
Lewisham
I can confirm the spokesman's story at the end: Google has lots of internal
groups of all sorts of interests, and the brewing group thought it would be
cool to have a Googley beer. It wasn't for marketing at the Google end, but
I'm sure Dogfish think it's pretty neat.

------
latch
The video really stretches the roll Google and it's products seem to have
played in the process. Seemed like a TV crew following the making of a new
beer with an occasional Google ad now and again.

------
cubix
Thanks to the Temperance era government monopolies that still control
Ontario's alcohol, Dogfish Head is one of the few quality microbrews we can
reliably get from the US. Good choice on Google's part, though.

However, I was expecting -- I'm not sure -- Google engineers contributing
their technological expertise somehow.

~~~
adgar
> However, I was expecting -- I'm not sure -- Google engineers contributing
> their technological expertise somehow.

Well, I've heard the beer has a hint of the honey extracted by the Google
hobbyist beekeepers.

------
yoavyaari
Does anyone know when apple are going to release their own iPa?

------
gr366
I was watching to see whether they would A/B test the beer to find the right
color. (ref: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=524991>)

Actually Dogfish founder Sam Calagione addresses that at 10:30 in the video —
"Like most small businesses, it's not like we've got focus groups and separate
floors of MBAs squirreled away to give us guidance and consultance (sic). You
just wing it and use whatever tools are cheap and at hand."

They do, however, test their new brews in their tasting room, and the ones
that are well-received are produced in volume. Maybe more hallway usability
testing than a focus group?

Also, I'm impressed they kept the part at about 11:09 where Calagione says,
"We don't really spend any money on advertising or marketing…" – sure the
video is focusing on Apps integration, but he's talking about Google's core
business!

------
donw
I may need to re-think my "don't want to work at Google" statement.

~~~
absconditus
There are plenty of amazing beers to be had that do not require working at
Google. DFH brews are rarely anything special. They are typically worth a try
once and then forgotten.

~~~
atomical
Here! Here! For aged beers!

~~~
ido
Where? Where? ;)

(the expression is "hear, hear")

------
atomical
I can't wait to drink this. I wonder if we're going to see more partnerships
for advertising purposes between two unrelated businesses.

~~~
shawnjanas
I can't wait either. I think we will see more.

------
ataranto
They bought some other brewery's beer at the store for way too much money,
slapped a Google label on it, and now it tastes worse?

------
oxtopus
Aside from making the trip out to Rehoboth Beach, how might one try it?

Do googlers get dibs?

~~~
morrow
It's going to be distributed -- from the article:

"... will be packaged for full distribution in the coming months in quantities
depending on how people like it..."

I assume they'll update this: <http://www.dogfish.com/brews-spirits/fish-
finder.htm> to include where you can find it once it's shipped, but if not you
can at least know who to contact in your area if you want to check
availability / try to reserve some.

------
Havoc
>green roobios tea

Close. Its called rooibos tea, meaning "red bush".

------
DannoHung
Belgian Dubbel? Noice. Wanna taste that beer.

------
scrod
I await the time when Google Beer can be integrated into the already long line
of Google Foods™ products.

<http://www.google.com/onceuponatime/googlegulp/>

------
danielnicollet
I love a good beer story. This said, if Google keeps diluting its focus and
its brand with these somewhat unrelated moves, I am going to start believing
those who read these as early signs of its future demise.

~~~
danielnicollet
interesting use of punitive downrating - maybe HN is just to full of Google
employees and stockholders to entertain an objective critic of the company.

